
Show HN: Loop Email – Work smarter with your team on email - JerryPavlic
https://www.intheloop.io/
======
nemodmarg
Where are you planning to take this? Slack just bought Astro a few weeks
ago...when i think about it they could be working now on something similar?
Channels on email actually sound interesting.

------
iPHYZLL
Astro shutting down is not a big deal afterall. New game players are just
around the corner. The app looks pretty neat, will dive in.

------
miran_l
What about the Linux version?

